# Swissvax Tours...starting 19 June



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Just to grab your attention and as a good proportion of those who've expressed an interest in this years tours hang around here, my bags are packed and I'm ready to go.

Lee (Multiprocess) is acting as my "Mission Controller" again...he'll keep me updated with any last minute ammendments to my schedule - so, don't PM me, get him :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=105507 A little update on page 19. The list of lucky one's and dates will be added to page 1 of the link.

This will be the second foray around UK this year, with a few more to come before I hang my rags up in October'ish. If you're wanting a go, now is the really the last opportunity to be considered...I've got around 110 cars to get through from here around the bazaars. Get in quick before the list is closed 

See you soon - well, some of you!

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well thanks for nothing Dave now you are on your rounds that is any chance of a dry weekend for inters out the window :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Well thanks for nothing Dave now you are on your rounds that is any chance of a dry weekend for inters out the window :wink:


You're welcome...looking a bit damp for me too 

Get an umbrella :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Glad I'm working all weekend ,sort of :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Well thanks for nothing Dave now you are on your rounds that is any chance of a dry weekend for inters out the window :wink:


Cheating again :x :x

:roll: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Well thanks for nothing Dave now you are on your rounds that is any chance of a dry weekend for inters out the window :wink:
> ...


No visit from Dave for me David all my own work this year inc a couple of new mods


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hope you are waxing those seats :wink:


----------



## acidrainy (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for leaving Dundee today! The weather up here was amazing! 

Good luck with the rest of the tour!


----------

